# Help! Need cell with *good* speakerphone or earpiece?



## NancyNGA (Nov 3, 2014)

My mother carries a cell phone (simple flip phone) with her at all times so in case of an emergency she can call me.  
 BUT sometimes she forgets to put it up to her ear properly and can't hear me answer.   If she doesn't hear me answer, 
 she won't talk!  We practiced for 20 minutes yesterday and it wasn't promising.  Anything more complicated than a flip 
phone would not work. Her speakerphone setting comes out garbled---even I can't understand it.

 Something like a medical alert would work only if it connected directly to me. If she thought an operator
would answer,  she would rather die (than talk to a stranger).:shrug:  

Could a med alert device be configured to go directly to me and bypass the operator?

 If not, we need either a very good speakerphone, or maybe something like this (only with MagicJack):







 Searched this forum and the net and haven't come up with anything yet. If anyone is reading this,  and has 
a suggestion, I'd sure appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 3, 2014)

Been searching ever since the post and maybe I found a possibility here.

http://www.amazon.com/Freedom-2-Way-Pendant-Medical-System/dp/B0083UG11Q

The reviews look good.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 3, 2014)

Good luck, my phone is loud when it wants to announce my business, but, just when I want to have it on speaker phone for a conversation, it seems like it's trying to be all shy and discreet.  

I hope someone can offer up some help for you to assist your mom.

Note: OOPS!  I see in your second post, you may have found a solution.  Hope that works out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry, no help here, but I'll keep my eyes open.  Nancy, the Amazon link showed the unit to have a 600' radius, is that really enough??


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes, SeaBreeze, it's enough.  My mother is still very sharp and independent minded.  She has a self-imposed limit on how far she goes outside.
She just seems to have trouble with new gadgets for some reason. ( I know, I know, I'll be there some day.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm only 61, and I have trouble with gadgets, the TV remotes are still challenging, LOL!  Technophobe here for sure! layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)

Here's a set that comes with a pendant that might work, but it seems to be only used in the home, not out and about...http://www.vtechphones.com/products/product_detail/2377


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze, thank you for the tip.

I just now got through reading almost every review of that phone (on Amazon).  

If you can disable 90% of the features (namely the answering machine and reminders) then it's a definite possibility.  I won't get into how many problems an answering machine caused both my parents when we tried that, and that was years ago, LOL.

There were a couple of things:  911 has to be programmed on one of the 2 buttons, unless you do a voice request (my mom would think that was some kind of hocus pocus and wouldn't try it), and it's too easy to hit the 911 button by accident. If she ever hit it by accident once, she would put it in the closet.  I guess it would be OK just to forget about 911 completely.  I'm sure I'll always be able to answer.

Also conflicting information about the distance. Two reviewers said beyond 50 feet the quality is poor.  One reviewer says distance up to 600' was listed on the box, but that info is mysteriously missing on the advertisements.

*So it's very possible the distance thing may be a problem with *both* phones.  Yikes!*


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 3, 2014)

The more I think about it, the more I get angry.  If they can make a cell phone, they could surely make a cell phone with one button and a good quality speaker.  
 I think there is some kind of conspiracy going on here.   If we could invent one we'd be millionaires.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, this review says since it works off the base like a cordless phone, if you're anywhere in the house and step out of range, it's useless. https://www.caring.com/articles/careline-product-review  I wouldn't want something like that for my mother, I'd feel terrible if something happened and the unit wouldn't function for her because she was in a far away room or something.

I wouldn't trust something like this, but there must be an alternative out there that's good.  You're a good daughter, keep the search goin'!


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 3, 2014)

We were too late (2011?).  I'll follow this trail tomorrow.    

http://www.ideaconnection.com/new-inventions/one-button-emergency-cell-phone-04363.html

Way past bedtime. Good night.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2014)

Any good Nancy?...

https://www.snapfon.com/big-button-cell-phone/


----------



## AprilT (Nov 4, 2014)

What about something like these:

http://www.amazon.com/GreatCall-Urg...sbs_hpc_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=186HRWVYCYF9HTG8RS0R

http://www.amazon.com/VoiceBooster-...32&sr=8-2&keywords=cell+phone+voice+amplifier


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 4, 2014)

I've almost got it here, if the wrist band fits an adult.   I could program all 5 numbers as mine. No 911 is OK, maybe even good.
*
BUT is says "NOT AVAILABLE IN YOUR AREA"      AARGH!!!!!    How could that be?

*(skip the first 25 seconds of nonsense, and reverse "parents" and "kids")
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONPMEg5K8jE

Anyway, I'm getting closer.


----------

